# Stress Test



## amylis1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

What is the DX code for equivocal exercise stress test for myocardial ischemia?

Does this mean the patient has MI?

Thank you


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 5, 2012)

Per ICD-9 this leads you to 414.8, for chronic or with a stated duration of 8 wks. 

If documented as acute, 410.9x

without MI 411.89
   with coronary (artery) occlusion 411.81

HTH


----------

